# Carrier Airv Issues



## beagle187 (Apr 29, 2013)

Last year I started having a problem with my Carrier Air V unit. I have the one with the wireless remote. 
When I got setup on camp site, I turned on the AC and it started running, ran for about 3 or 4 minutes, then shut off with the green light blinking 5 times. I called several camper places and they told me that the rooftop portion had leaked out all the Freon causing the compressor to run hot. That is why is was shutting off. 
I was told to replace the rooftop portion of the Carrier with a Dometic. So I called Dometic, got the correct model and conversion kit so it would work with the interior Carrier unit and wireless remote.
I hooked it all up yesterday and I am still having the same issues. It will come on, run for 3 or 4 minutes, then shut off with the green blinking light. The manual says to unplug and reset the 12VDC but I don't know where that is. I have already reset the breaker, replaced batteries in the remote, etc...
If anyone has an idea on something I can try, please let me know. I hope I have not wasted money on a new rooftop model.

Brian 
Outback by Keystone
29bhs


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As a safety feature, the Carrier Air V will lock out if the power is interrupted multiple times while it is turned on. When you break down camp, you need to make sure that you turn the unit off before unplugging from shore power. To reset the lock out, you need to disrupt all power to the unit, including the 12 volt battery and let it sit for a few minutes, IIRC, five minutes worked for me when we had our 28BHS.

Check out bullet number 3 on page 1-18 here (not sure why the link is not attaching, but copy/paste this www.transportaircon.carrier.com/Files/Bus/Local/US-en/T298.pdf )


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

If I recall, the blinking light is a safety shutdown that can be triggered by low amp draw from
the compressor, which typically is a low freon condition, or low imcoming voltage at the campground.
As stated above, you need to cut the 110 and the 12 volt together for 5 minutes to re-set the unit.
You can do this by tripping the breaker for the unit and disconnecting the battery.

Check your incoming 110 voltage when the unit is acting up. Peak power demand at campgrounds
can result in lower voltage. You can test this with a multimeter using one of the recepticals.

The third cause is a faulty control board which is located on the inside portion of the unit.


----------

